# Heidfeld to catch break at Williams?



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

This tidbit from Autosport...

Heidfeld could replace Gene at Williams
Nick Heidfeld is reportedly set to test a Williams at Jerez on Friday as the team considers replacing reserve driver Marc Gene with the German for the next round at Hockenheim on July 25. It is thought the team, and BMW in particular, would like to see a German in the cockpit for the event.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I read that it's supposed to cost them a 2 million dollar payment to Jordan to get him too. If they do it I hope it doesn't mean he's the other seat for next year. I think there are better options out there.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I'd rather see Webber/Heifeld than Jungle Boy, too.

It'd be interesting to see Nick get a fair crack at a good ride to see what he could do. I certainly could think of worse.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

It may be a moot point as it sounds like Ralf may be ready to come back sooner than expected. Or perhaps the Heidfeld story was a way of putting some pressure on him to come back sooner. Either way if Ralf can be back for Hungary I doubt they would pay to bring in Heidfeld for one race.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I also feel that Heidfeld has been given a bad deal, but it's hard to tell from how good he is. I know he was very upset by Kimi's move over him to McLaren. After all Heidfeld had been contracted to McLaren prior to Kimi. The current story could still be Eddie Jordan trying to create a situation that he can make some money on. I think Williams is not happy with Pizzonia at the moment. He believed that he should have gotten the French drive and when he didn't, he returned to Brazil. He should have been the reserve driver, but he wasn't at the track or even in the country. We'll see if they list him as testing tomorrow or later in the week. I know they are talking about it.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

It may be Jungle Boy in Germany after all.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, saw that... it'll be interesting. Just like GB, it appears like they'll wait to the last minute. Although if Heidfeld does get a test at the end of this week, that will be rather telling.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. Know-It-All said:


> Heidfeld isn't all THAT bad. Back when both Kimi Raikkonen and Nick are both driving for the same team (was it Sauber or Jordan?) Nick out-qualifies and out races Kimi regularly. Their career has taken two seperate paths, but Heidfeld has languished mainly because he was never able to get a seat in a decent car.
> 
> It might be nice to see what he is capable of in the FW26, and make a decision at the end of the year. BMW/Williams will definitely need a driver to play 2nd fiddle to Mark Webber that can challenge him.
> 
> If nothing else, we might see Mark Webber teamed up with Jungle Boy again. I'd rather see Webber/Heidfeld in the FW 27.


A very good observation. Heidfeld is a talented driver, but sitting in the wrong car.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> A very good observation. Heidfeld is a talented driver, but sitting in the wrong car.


I totally agree. If he doesn't get a seat in a competitive car, he will end up being someone that never really got a shot at showing his talents.

-


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Heidfeld won't be testing or racing for Williams. At least, not this season.

Eddie Jordan demanded 405,000 EUR ($500,000 USD) even for Heidfeld to test the BMW Williams this week, and 3 million EUR (3.7 million USD) for his transfer to Williams for the rest of the season.

Oh well.


-


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Jungle Boy's trying to impress at Jerez. :eeps:

01 Pizzonia Williams 1:17.461 80 laps
02 Button BAR 1:17.478 25 laps
03 Schumacher Ferrari 1:17.913 68 laps 
04 Zonta Toyota 1:18.213 77 laps
05 Alonso Renault 1:18.283 125 laps 
06 Sato BAR 1:18.398 60 laps
07 Montagny Renault 1:18.427 105 laps
08 Gené Williams 1:18.527 88 laps
09 De La Rosa McLaren 1:18.544 105 laps
10 Panis Toyota 1:18.669 80 laps
11 Klien Jaguar 1:18.688 92 laps
12 Webber Jaguar 1:18.764 95 laps
13 Wurz McLaren 1:18.973 87 laps


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

"Did I make it clear that your *job* is at stake??"


----------

